# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Tulsa & Suburbs >  200-room Aloft Hotel coming to downtown

## Urban Enthusiast

According to this article in the Urban Tulsa Weekly.  The site of the former City hall, which was recently sold to Brickhugger LLC (owned by the Snyder's, the ones who redid the Mayo) for $1.2 million, will be turned into an Aloft Hotel.  This will be Tulsa's second Aloft and will be adjacent to the convention center.  They also want to extend 5th street into the site.  It currently stops at Denver.

Should be an interesting development.  I think an Aloft will work well on that site.  It has lots of unique mid-century qualities.

----------


## Spartan

Hahaha, that's cool. We're becoming an Aloft state. I am glad they finally sold that site to the Snyders...couldn't believe it got delayed. Extending 5th Street tells me that Tori Snyder gets it and is a true urbanist.

----------


## NickFiggins

The biggest boon is that a property is being put back on the rolls, OTC (city hall) being taking off the rolls had to have an impact on tax collections especially since it still has private tenants like BOk in it. The main thing that give me hope that this will actually be completed is the Manhattan part of the development team, they are top notch. The views from the Aloft though is fun (its completely surrounded by 1960's: convention center, library, Post Office, and court house)

----------


## Swake2

This is solid, it's the Snyder family behind this project as a company called Brickhugger. They are the ones that reopened the Mayo (so much for the statement on here that the Mayo is failing). And of course Manhattan is the construction company, Brickhugger is a mother/daughter team, and the husband/father to these women is the president of Manhattan Construction. I'm sure with the full support of the Rooney family who own Manhattan and are big Tulsa boosters. 

The other hotel going in by the BOk Center is solid too, The One Place Hilton is being done by the Construction Director of the BOk Center with former Mayor Kathy Taylor's son in law. The two projects together will take downtown Tulsa to eight hotels with some 1700 rooms.

----------


## Spartan

Is One Place going to happen though? I know Eggleston was assuring people it would, but that's what developers always do. I heard there was some doubt on that deal.

----------


## Urban Enthusiast

> Is One Place going to happen though? I know Eggleston was assuring people it would, but that's what developers always do. I heard there was some doubt on that deal.


I haven't heard a peep about the One Place development.  I really hope it's still going to happen, but I have this attitude now where I won't believe it until I see it.

----------


## BG918

That is a good attitude to have in a recession.   :Smile:

----------


## Spartan

> I haven't heard a peep about the One Place development.  I really hope it's still going to happen, but I have this attitude now where I won't believe it until I see it.


Not hearing a peep about a project is generally a bad thing.

----------


## TulsaRobert

My understanding is that One Place is still a "go", just slowly moving through approval process.

----------


## Swake2

The project is approved and not delayed. But, they didn't come to an agreement with TDA until March of this year and don't expect to close on the sale of the land until fall, currently they are in the design and environmental impact study phase of the project. 

Here's an article from March and another from just two months ago. There's no delay at all on this except what TDA created by not coming to terms for almost a year.

http://www.urbantulsa.com/gyrobase/Content?oid=29575

http://www.tulsaworld.com/business/a...4_Howdoe471234

Eggleston's other project is The Village on Main in Jenks and it's fully under construction. The first building is done and they are starting site work on the rest of the project.

----------


## Urban Enthusiast

Well, I'm encouraged by your posting Swake.  Development in downtown is certainly picking up steam.  I hope it continues and even accelerates.

----------


## Spartan

> The project is approved and not delayed. But, they didn't come to an agreement with TDA until March of this year and don't expect to close on the sale of the land until fall, currently they are in the design and environmental impact study phase of the project. 
> 
> Here's an article from March and another from just two months ago. There's no delay at all on this except what TDA created by not coming to terms for almost a year.
> 
> http://www.urbantulsa.com/gyrobase/Content?oid=29575
> 
> http://www.tulsaworld.com/business/a...4_Howdoe471234
> 
> Eggleston's other project is The Village on Main in Jenks and it's fully under construction. The first building is done and they are starting site work on the rest of the project.


Yeah, I read that article when it came out, which prompted me to do a downtown Tulsa project rundown intended for OKC eyes, which you may remember. That was such a great article because of Eggleston's quote about the difference between dealing with the TDA and Jenks.

----------


## Swake2

Another new downtown Hotel, this time a Fairfield Inn and Suites in the Brady District. That makes an ALoft, a Hilton and a Fairfield all to be open in the next two years.

http://www.tulsaworld.com/news/artic...0_TheAtl666216

----------


## Spartan

What Hilton are you talking about? Did a project get rebranded or something?

Is there a rendering yet for this project, or any structural details? Or are they just announcing a deal, and haven't finalized architectural plans yet?

----------


## Floyd

The One Place project is to be a Hilton. 

No rendering yet.  The deal is done, architecture is not.  It's kind of the opposite of "pretty pictures, no financing" that we so often see.  They own the land, have the cash, and were awarded a franchise.  Just a matter of moving dirt and laying brick.

----------


## Spartan

Oh, right. For some reason I _keep_ forgetting about One Place. Shame on me, because it's such a great project.

----------


## Urban Enthusiast

This rendering of the new Fairfield Inn and Suites was in a Tulsa World article.

----------


## Spartan

Smaller than I expected, but I like it--goes to show how you don't have to make a lot of modifications to a very generic design in order to make it appropriate downtown. The no-setback thing is key though. I think the building does a good job of abutting the street on the main side, though it could do more to reinforce the street corner.

----------


## Urban Enthusiast

Yeah, the developer wants to use as much brick as possible.  Little to no EFIS, he says.  I think the architecture fits well within the Brady.  Glad to see a parking lot being converted to a much higher and better use and glad to see this thing abutting the sidewalk.  I agree with you Spartan, they could do more to reinforce the street corner.  Having a retail entrance there and/or maybe some outdoor seating.

----------


## Spartan

Well it appears that the corner on the other end is well defined (with a last row of windows, rather than blank wall, and with the street level awning projecting out toward the cross street), so why does this one in front of this particular perspective lack any distinguishing elements?

----------


## Swake2

According to the developer who is posting on TulsaNow, this is not a final design, from Will Wilkens:



> The rendering doesn't show well and it is at the concept stage, the chosen architect will further refine the exterior elevation during the A/E services phase, but it has been important to all involved that the exterior reflect the existing architecture in the Brady District and that it be predominantly brick and mortar, not much EFIS, if any. 
> 
> The hotel will feature the standard Fairfield Inn & Suites amenities such as in-ground pool and workout facility.  Other features may be added once the design portion of the A/E services kicks in, depending on space. 
> 
> To either side of the first floor porte-cochre, there will be approximately 5,300sf (North end) and 5,700sf (South end) that could be divided further into commercial/retail/restaurant space. 
> 
> We will be looking for a coffee/pastry shop, restaurant/entertainment concepts and others that will contribute not only to the hotel guest's stay, but the District as a whole.
> 
> If anyone is interested in space, feel free to give Cecilia Wilkins a call at 918-902-8959


Also released today, four blocks away from the Fairfield and right across the street from Oneok Field, is Greenarch, a 63 unit mixed use development




http://www.tulsabusiness.com/article.asp?aID=51398

----------


## HOT ROD

Tulsa's looking good!  :Smile:

----------


## Chautauqua

> Also released today, four blocks away from the Fairfield and right across the street from Oneok Field, is Greenarch, a 63 unit mixed use development
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tulsabusiness.com/article.asp?aID=51398


Those are nice looking buildings....

----------


## metro

cool, hope it comes to fruition.

----------


## mheaton76

These look great, but for anyone planning a visit to Tulsa - I would personally recommend the Ambassador. Had the opportunity for a Tulsa evening recently to catch Swan Lake, grab dinner at the Stonehorse Cafe, and spent the night there. It almost didn't feel like a hotel room in terms of the layout, aesthetics and the quality of the whole experience. I also liked being able to experience so much in one evening, and drive so little, once in town. Was hoping to stay longer to get in a visit to the Philbrook but had to come back early. Oh well, next time I guess.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

I thought this was okctalk.com.  Who cares about Tulsa's little projects.  Put them in a rivalry talk thread...

----------


## kevinpate

> I thought this was okctalk.com.  Who cares about Tulsa's little projects.  Put them in a rivalry talk thread...


What a delightful oddity of a statement, considering you posted it in the OKCTalk Communities sub forum that is designed specifically for "Tulsa & Suburbs"

----------


## BG918

> My understanding is that One Place is still a "go", just slowly moving through approval process.


According to this article http://www.tulsaworld.com/news/artic...22&archive=yes the project is still moving forward and now includes a 15 story office building that will be 2/3 leased by Cimarex Energy.

----------


## metro

Good news, however too bad it's just a relocation of a downtown tenant instead of someone from the suburbs or from out of town.

----------


## Swake2

Old City Hall sale closed today. the $1.2 million sale included two buildings and 250 parking spaces. The property will be converted into a 200 room aLoft Hotel, 20 apartments and retail space. 

http://www.tulsaworld.com/news/artic..._0_Itsfin82651

----------


## okclee

Excellent news from Tulsa! Tulsa definitely has the momentum right now, going strong and getting stronger. 

Are there any renderings for this project?

----------


## Swake2

> Excellent news from Tulsa! Tulsa definitely has the momentum right now, going strong and getting stronger. 
> 
> Are there any renderings for this project?


No, no renderings that I have seen, but here's a site plan. I'm not sure how much the building will be changed:
http://ftpcontent.worldnow.com/griff...zaSitePlan.pdf

There are renderings of the other two hotel projects, both are new construction.

 One Place, A mixed used project with a Hilton Hotel, condos and a at least 15 Story office building for Cimarex Energy:


And The Fairfield Inn and Suites being built in the Brady District:

----------


## okclee

WOW!!  Very Impressive!!  Talk about a transformation, and from a private developer too, both pics look awesome. They got a steal for that building, paying only one million dollars for the Old City Hall. 

I can't believe that is a Fairfield Inn, great design there.  

Tulsa really has things rolling and is setting itself up nicely. Thanks for the updates, keep them coming.

----------


## circuitboard

As a Tulsa native, I will believe it when I see it. I work with a co-worker that just moved from Detroit to OKC for work. I told him to visit Tulsa for a weekend getaway, and he came back and told me that was the worst idea. "Why what happened?" "Why is there downtown empty?" "What do you mean?" "Where are the people?" ..... "I was so glad to be back in OKC"

----------


## 918Town

^^ Same tired song..different day.

----------


## circuitboard

> ^^ Same tired song..different day.


lol A very famous and popular song, that is still a hit, even after a decade. :-)

----------


## Spartan

> WOW!!  Very Impressive!!  Talk about a transformation, and from a private developer too, both pics look awesome. They got a steal for that building, paying only one million dollars for the Old City Hall.


Tulsa got a steal. They no longer have to spend nearly that much on maintenance for the empty building. And it will be a really cool contributing piece of downtown, which it has yet to achieve (but will shortly). Not to mention that $1 would have still been a good deal for the City.

----------


## 918Town

> lol A very famous and popular song, that is still a hit, even after a decade. :-)


Some people like to continue to play old songs to make them feel better about themselves.  Happens all the time around here.

----------


## circuitboard

> Some people like to continue to play old songs to make them feel better about themselves.  Happens all the time around here.


Yup, we should sing it together since we are both from 918.

----------


## Architect2010

Stop feeding the bait 918, it doesn't help. You wouldn't even be able to get away with an OKC section at Tulsanow without every thread being closed because of the bashing. I suggest people stop being immature and grow up just a tad bit. If you just ignore those posters 918, then you'll find there are plenty of posters here that are genuinely interested in Tulsa's development. I for one am jealous of that Oneplace development. So jealous. Good for Tulsa.

----------


## circuitboard

> Stop feeding the bait 918, it doesn't help. You wouldn't even be able to get away with an OKC section at Tulsanow without every thread being closed because of the bashing. I suggest people stop being immature and grow up just a tad bit. If you just ignore those posters 918, then you'll find there are plenty of posters here that are genuinely interested in Tulsa's development. I for one am jealous of that Oneplace development. So jealous. Good for Tulsa.


First of all, I grew up in Tulsa, all my family lives in Tulsa. If anyone can be a bitchy hateful critic of Tulsa, it would be me! I don't give a rat’s ass about your enthusiasm for Tulsa, or anyone else for that matter. Like I said, I will believe it when I see it; I have heard it time and time again. I am also not a cheerleader for OKC anymore than I am for Dallas, Denver, or Seattle as I am in those cities frequently to hang with friends.

----------


## BG918

As some may know I'm in both cities all the time working on projects in both places.  I have friends and family in both cities.  I like this forum and Tulsa Now because I can keep track and comment on new developments and issues related to each city.  

That being said hopefully this project happens because it would be a very good thing for downtown Tulsa.

----------


## 918Town

> First of all, I grew up in Tulsa, all my family lives in Tulsa. If anyone can be a bitchy hateful critic of Tulsa, it would be me! I don't give a rat’s ass about your enthusiasm for Tulsa, or anyone else for that matter. Like I said, I will believe it when I see it; I have heard it time and time again. I am also not a cheerleader for OKC anymore than I am for Dallas, Denver, or Seattle as I am in those cities frequently to hang with friends.


Well my former Tulsan, being a constructful critic can be helpful to the development of Tulsa.  Hell, even being a "bitchy hateful critic of Tulsa" is your prerogative. But the  intent of your little narrative about a co-worker who was "...so glad to be back in OKC", after a visit to downtown Tulsa, serves no other purpose than to perpetuate the prevailing attitude that the way to lift OKC is to down Tulsa. Your post is only one example in a long list of self-satisfying ones that mix skepticism with a healthy dose of the just down right intent to diss Tulsa.  And if you post it, you should just be a man and admit your intent.

I forgot, this is the net, and you can be anyone you want to be.  Just be honest.

----------


## metro

typical Tulsan response

----------


## Spartan

Typical metro response.

I think Tulsa is doing awesome. I hope they keep up the good work.

----------


## dcsooner

A healthy Tulsa and OKC is good for a healthy Oklahoma. What childish banter

----------


## ZYX2

The aLoft project is finalizing designs and should begin construction this summer. Weird, about the same time OKC's should start. I have not seen any new renderings yet.

----------


## ZYX2

> This rendering of the new Fairfield Inn and Suites was in a Tulsa World article.



New rendering in this PDF: 

http://ww3.tulsachamber.com/upload/f...ectsJune11.pdf

I love the all brick facade. This project is going to be amazing.

----------


## Swake2

Demolition work on the interior is underway and actual construction is due to start in 6-8 weeks with the hotel opening next summer. It's owned by the same people that own the Mayo Hotel two blocks away. 

http://www.tulsaworld.com/business/a...15860&allcom=1

----------

